

Understanding Moore's Law - habs
http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/cpu/moore.ars

======
sanj
I've found this discussion regarding Moore's law even more insightful:

<http://tinyurl.com/4gke7c>

in that it talks about the differing formulations of the law over the years.

